# Squaretrade Warranty Price Increase? (p.s. 30% off code for today only)



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

The Square Trade 3 year warranty for the K3 3G is now $49.99 -- so even with the new 30% discount code ( the code is SNEAK and is good just for today), the final cost is $34.99. I paid less than this a year ago for a K2 that cost $289!

Weren't people paying $31.99 with the discount just a week or two ago for the K3?


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Karma Kindle said:


> The 3 year warranty for the K3 3G is now $49.99 -- so even with the new 30% discount code ( the code is SNEAK and is good just for today), the final cost is $34.99.


I can't see paying $50 or even $35 with discount for a 3-year warranty for a device that only cost $189 and has what is apparently an 18-24 month product life cycle. Especially when the replacement for the K3 3G, unless it's got some really whiz-bang color/touch technology, is going to be less than $100.

Put another way, since Amazon seems willing to replace a Kindle still under warranty for almost any reason, why pay $50 (or $35) for another two years of warranty for a device that will most certainly be selling for $99 or less in a year and a replacement will be introduced in another six months to a year after the initial warranty is up? Consumer's Reports advises against extended warranties in almost every case, and in the case of an electronic device with a one-year warranty that cost only $139 or $189, it just doesn't make good financial sense. IMHO.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That does look like the price went up. I wonder why.

I just checked. I paid $27.99 for my K3 (3G) warranty (3 years) back on August 3rd using a 30% off code.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I also paid $27.99 on 8/3 to warranty my K2 I bought in July.
It has a warranty for $189. They must have raised the prices since then.

I never buy extended warranties, but to me it's well worth
$28 for an extra 2 years of replacement value. We think nothing
of paying that for a cover or skin...

luvmy4brats, have you seen your quote on the Square Trade website?


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> That does look like the price went up. I wonder why.
> 
> I just checked. I paid $27.99 for my K3 (3G) warranty (3 years) back on August 3rd using a 30% off code.


I'm thinking that unscrupulous people started making claims on K2s so they could buy the K3s? Increased claims are the only real justification that I can think of to dramatically increase the rate for a device that's gone substantially down in cost.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow! A $10 increase? I am so thankful that I bought it at the beginning of the month for $27.99 (with a coupon).

That does make me curious as to whether there have been more "accidental" breakages to K2s... Hmmmmmm....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

barbiedull said:


> luvmy4brats, have you seen your quote on the Square Trade website?


I noticed it a couple of months ago. I think they pulled it from my thread here when I filed a claim with them...Either that or when I won a free warranty for my iPhone last year.


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Wow! A $10 increase? I am so thankful that I bought it at the beginning of the month for $27.99 (with a coupon).
> 
> That does make me curious as to whether there have been more "accidental" breakages to K2s... Hmmmmmm....


Exactly: a $10 difference - it was 37.44 after tax... If increased claims are the reason, it's a example of how some people's dishonesty end ups affecting everyone. :-(

BTW, the price of the 3 yr DX warranty is now $84.99 before any discounts!


----------



## tubemonkey (Aug 10, 2010)

one year manufacturer's warranty + free one year credit card warranty = two years peace of mind


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm more concerned with "accidental breakage" than the actual unit's malfunction.   Three dogs + one cat = yikes


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

tubemonkey said:


> one year manufacturer's warranty + free one year credit card warranty = two years peace of mind


Does the credit card warranty cover it if you sit on it and break it?

As somebody that's had to use the accidental damage coverage, I can say it's worth it.


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

tubemonkey said:


> one year manufacturer's warranty + free one year credit card warranty = two years peace of mind


You can't transfer that CC warranty when you sell your (what will then be) older model Kindle.. so the cost usually pays for itself -- as long as the cost of the warranty is reasonable for the 3 years (not just 2) of Accidental Damage protection in addition to warranty against defects.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Karma Kindle said:


> You can't transfer that CC warranty when you sell your (what will then be) older model Kindle.. so the cost usually pays for itself -- as long as the cost of the warranty is reasonable for the 3 years (not just 2) of Accidental Damage protection in addition to warranty against defects.


Exacto-mundo!! Resell value increases with a transferable warranty (especially if it includes the accidental breakage).


----------



## b_knits (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a question about the Square Trade warranty. I went to their website and it asked for date of purchase, so I assume that's my order date. Does that mean the warranty starts that day and not when I receive the Kindle?


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

I will not buy a warranty for my K3s. It just doesn't make sense to me. With Amazon's excellence (so far) in customer service AND the fact that the K4 will probably be announced in 12 - 18 months, I'll take my chances. Good luck to all.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

blefever said:


> I will not buy a warranty for my K3s. It just doesn't make sense to me. With Amazon's excellence (so far) in customer service AND the fact that the K4 will probably be announced in 12 - 18 months, I'll take my chances. Good luck to all.


I will not either, although I certainly can see why many do. But in my case I am a quiet, older woman (62), who is habitually very careful with her things. There is always the possibility that it could break but I am willing to take that chance. Besides, from what I am hearing Amazon is very good about replacing defective units.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

I just got my 2 year warranty on Saturday from ST.  Paid $30.39 with a 20% off coupon.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

DCSholtis said:


> I just got my 2 year warranty on Saturday from ST. Paid $30.39 with a 20% off coupon.


Hmmm.. so the price probably increased on Monday? Although I'm sure if someone had a quote emailed to them, they would honor that. I think the quote is good for 30 days. (Or maybe two weeks?)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

b_knits said:


> I have a question about the Square Trade warranty. I went to their website and it asked for date of purchase, so I assume that's my order date. Does that mean the warranty starts that day and not when I receive the Kindle?


The warranty actually starts 30 days after you purchase it. (and yes, it goes by order date) This is what my info says:

Covered item: Heather's K3
Max Coverage Amt: $189.00
Condition: New
Purchased At: Amazon
Auction title: 
Date purchased: 7/28/2010
Receipt Recvd Date: pending
Type of coverage: 3 years with ADH 
Coverage starts: 9/3/2010
Coverage ends: 9/3/2013 more 
Care Plan Price: $27.99
Purchase Date: 8/3/2010
Purchased for: $27.99
Care Plan ID: XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They *MAY* have raised the price because they waived the $50 deductible for accidental damage on everything but cell phones.


----------



## b_knits (Nov 22, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> The warranty actually starts 30 days after you purchase it.


Thank you!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

b_knits said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome. I actually don't mind that it starts 30 days after purchase because that means it starts a week after I get it and I don't lose out on anything because it's good until Sept 03, 2013 (which means even after I pass it on to one of the BRATs when the K4 is released in 18 months or so, I don't have to worry if they break it)


----------



## dancingwoman (Apr 20, 2010)

I just bought the 3 year Square Trade warranty with ADH and the total was $34.99 with the coupon code posted..SNEAK...thanks for posting it..the coverage starts on 9/17/10


----------



## tubemonkey (Aug 10, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Does the credit card warranty cover it if you sit on it and break it?
> 
> As somebody that's had to use the accidental damage coverage, I can say it's worth it.


No, it doesn't; but then, I've never had that problem.


----------



## tubemonkey (Aug 10, 2010)

Karma Kindle said:


> You can't transfer that CC warranty when you sell your (what will then be) older model Kindle.. so the cost usually pays for itself -- as long as the cost of the warranty is reasonable for the 3 years (not just 2) of Accidental Damage protection in addition to warranty against defects.


That's not an issue for me, because I don't upgrade devices within the first two years. By the the time I'm ready to upgrade (usually every two years), my two year warranty is already expired.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooh, glad I saw this thread - I needed a warranty on the Nook I bought on eBay (the B&N warranty doesn't convey on a used Nook) - I can't get it online because the seller had incorrectly categorized the Nook when they listed it.  Had an e-mail from them saying that yes I could get the warranty.  Tried to call last week when there was a 35% discount but their system was down and they couldn't process anything. I had until September 4 so I was holding out for another discount - they usually have a good one at the beginning of the month.  

Anyway, when I saw this it was 1 a.m. here (yeah I'm a moron who stays up too late) but then I remembered they're on Pacific time!  So I called & got the 2-year warranty for $27.81 after the 30% discount.  Didn't feel good about having no warranty at all, and the extra year was only $8 (and if I sell later it'll add value).  

So thanks Karma!


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

dancingwoman said:


> I just bought the 3 year Square Trade warranty with ADH and the total was $34.99 with the coupon code posted..SNEAK...thanks for posting it..the coverage starts on 9/17/10


I had purchased a 2 yr warranty but thought about it and canceled it and changed to a 3yr plan instead. Used that same code today and for my 3yr its $45.78.



> Coverage Limit: $189.00 warranty summary
> 3 year product Care Plan $27.99
> Accidental Damage from Handling $22.00
> Back to School Sale! -$7.50
> ...


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

DCSholtis said:


> I had purchased a 2 yr warranty but thought about it and canceled it and changed to a 3yr plan instead. Used that same code today and for my 3yr its $45.78.
> 
> Coverage Limit: $189.00 warranty summary
> 3 year product Care Plan $27.99
> ...


Whoa!! They upped the ADH! Wasn't it only $10 last week? $22? That is a big increase.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Ah, okay... so that IS where the increase comes from. I looked back at my receipt and the 3 years was $27.99 as well.  My email receipt doesn't show the ADH $ amount.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Whoa!! They upped the ADH! Wasn't it only $10 last week? $22? That is a big increase.


Yep that is a big increase it was only $10 last week when I got my now canceled 2 yr plan. Oh well I still think its worth it in the long run.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

DCSholtis said:


> Yep that is a big increase it was only $10 last week when I got my now canceled 2 yr plan. Oh well I still think its worth it in the long run.


I totally agree.  I think I read a post on the Kindle forum from someone who was so mad because the battery on his K2 wouldn't hold a charge after 18 months. Customer service said they'd sell him a refurbished unit for $89, but that since it was out of warranty, well.... I feel bad for the guy, but this also confirms to ME that the Square Trade warranty is a necessity since they cover the battery issue -- for THREE years.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm really glad I purchased a Square Trade warranty right after I ordered my K3.  I have the Amazon warranty on the K2 because it was too late to get ADH with Square Trade when I first heard of them.  It was my first Kindle and I wasn't sure how fragile it would be.

Although I haven't had any problems, I was interested in a Square Trade warranty for my new Kindle because of some of the unfortunate accidents I've read about.  I missed out on a 30% one-day only discount when I went to place the order in early August.  

While debating about whether to order or hold out a little longer for a 30% discount, I remembered the e-mails they sent me after I purchased a ST warranty on my iPad earlier this year.  Found I had a special code for a 50% off discount -that brought the price down to $20 for the three year warranty on the 3G K3.  Even if I never use the warranty, I don't mind paying $20 just in case I may need it.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

lynninva said:


> Found I had a special code for a 50% off discount -that brought the price down to $20 for the three year warranty on the 3G K3.


Wowzers!!! That's an AWESOME coupon code!!


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Awesome code even more so in light of the price going up!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Square Trade announced today on Facebook that there'll be a 35% discount code posted on FB on Monday.


----------



## b_knits (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, bummer! I just went to get the warranty and I can't because I live in Maine.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

There was a code posted on Facebook today. Since it is a Facebook exclusive code, please don't post it here.

For those of you that would like it, please "Like" SquareTrade and go to the tab marked "Get 35% Off"


----------



## lexic (Mar 8, 2009)

Ugh... no warranty from SquareTrade for me either. Never even thought to check if it were available in my state. *sigh*


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I went ahead and bit on the FB coupon code. Came out to $25.99 +tax for 3yrs w/ADH


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Can someone explain how this works for anyone who bought their Kindle on 7/29?

"*NOTES ABOUT ADH COVERAGE:*

* If Accidental Damage from Handling (ADH) Protection was purchased, the Service Agreement expands to include damage from liquid spills, item drops, or any other accidental damage.
* *If your warranty is bought on the same day as your item, then ADH coverage begins immediately, otherwise ADH coverage begins 30 days after purchase, and does not cover willful damage, negligent use, theft or loss. *A $50 deductible applies on ADH-related claims for Cell Phones only. SquareTrade has waived the deductible for all other ADH claims. ADH is not available on all items."

So for anyone who didn't buy this coverage on 7/29 when they bought their K3, it doesn't cover willful damage, negligent use, theft of loss? If that's the case, what would be the point of buying this?


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Tom Diego said:


> Can someone explain how this works for anyone who bought their Kindle on 7/29?
> 
> "*NOTES ABOUT ADH COVERAGE:*
> 
> ...


Now THAT is interesting. I think they must have just changed this. I agree, if it doesn't cover "accidental damage from handling".. what's the point? (I am again wondering how many K2s accidentally were damaged recently.)


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Okay.. here's what it means, from the Square Trade website:

ADH must be added to your Care Plan at the time of Care Plan purchase; it cannot be added retroactively. If your Care Plan is bought on the same day as your item, then your ADH coverage begins immediately, *if you buy your Care Plan on a later date than your item, accidents occurring in the first 30 days are not covered. *


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I wonder if we are both quoting from the same page, but that they re-wrote it to avoid confusion?

Mine is from the Learn More page: http://www.squaretrade.com/pages/learn-more-warranty-buyer and then click the Accidental Damage
From Handling link.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

jd78 said:


> I went ahead and bit on the FB coupon code. Came out to $25.99 +tax for 3yrs w/ADH


How did you get such a low price? I used the FB 35% off coupon and the price for the $49.99 3yr w/ADH came to $32.49.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Tom:



luvmy4brats said:


> The warranty actually starts 30 days after you purchase it. (and yes, it goes by order date) This is what my info says:
> 
> Covered item: Heather's K3
> Max Coverage Amt: $189.00
> ...


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I think the question that Tom had was the wording regarding ADH coverage if you purchased your warranty after the date that you bought the item.  His bolded text from a quote makes it sound like if you bought the warranty any day after you bought the item, then the ADH coverage wouldn't cover " willful damage, negligent use, theft or loss."  It sure does read that way.  Although I think they changed the wording because it doesn't display like that now on their website.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I think the question that Tom had was the wording regarding ADH coverage if you purchased your warranty after the date that you bought the item. His bolded text from a quote makes it sound like if you bought the warranty any day after you bought the item, then the ADH coverage wouldn't cover " willful damage, negligent use, theft or loss." It sure does read that way. Although I think they changed the wording because it doesn't display like that now on their website.


I think so too. I just wasn't quite awake and was trying to post from my phone... Not always a good combination....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I read the quotes from the website about the ADH to be that

_If your warranty is bought on the same day as your item, then ADH coverage begins immediately, otherwise ADH coverage begins 30 days after purchase,_

and that

_[ADH coverage] does not cover willful damage, negligent use, theft or loss. _

Definitely could be better written...

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I read the quotes from the website about the ADH to be that
> 
> _If your warranty is bought on the same day as your item, then ADH coverage begins immediately, otherwise ADH coverage begins 30 days after purchase,_
> 
> ...


Ahhh... That does help make more sense. So very true that it shouldn't cover those things anyhow.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok, I have the definitive answer, I went to the source, I called SquareTrade.

I was doing my due diligence because I decided that maybe a warranty against accidental damage on a fragile item was not like most other extended warranties. They're usually a rip-off because all they do is extend the manufacturer's warranty if something should stop working. With most electronics this isn't usually a problem and Consumer Reports and money advisers advise against them. But as I said, a Kindle is a fragile, carry-around item so I'm considering this as an exception.

DD linked to the page where I found what I quoted, https://www.squaretrade.com/pages/learn-more-warranty-buyer, but that page has a number of section links on the left hand page so the page link displays differently depending on which link you have selected on the left hand side. I clicked on "Coverage Details" (no way to link to that directly) and found the section I quoted on that page. It's the third section after "SQUARETRADE SERVICE AGREEMENT SUMMARY" and is titled "NOTES ABOUT ADH COVERAGE:".

In that section it states that if you don't buy the warranty on the same day as you buy the warranted item, then ADH doesn't start until 30 days after you buy the warranty. (This prevents people from buying something, breaking it, buying the warranty and immediately filing a claim.) It's also a little confusing because it lumps some things together that might make it sound like that also affects what's covered under ADH. (I would have put a couple more bullets in to separate the second part so that it was clearer.) And it also says that ADH doesn't cover "negligent use", which is a really fine line that could seemingly disqualify many "accidental damage" claims.

So here's the bottom line: I called SquareTrade and asked some specific questions. Here's the answers:

If you buy a SquareTrade warranty on a pre-order item, the warranty is in effect the day that you receive the item and ADH starts immediately. You can send them your a copy of your packing list and they will adjust the start of the warranty accordingly.

I posed a couple of specific questions about the difference between "negligent use" and "accidental damage". If your Kindle is sitting on your coffee table and your dog's wagging tail knocks it off and it breaks, that's accidental damage. If you're standing holding your Kindle and it slips out of your hand, falls to the ground and breaks, that's accidental.

So there you have it. And $24.69 including the 35% off coupon for a 24 month warranty for my Graphite 3G+Wi-Fi seemed like a small price to pay if my Kindle gets broken. I only went 24 months because I'll be buying the K4 when it's released in the next 12-24 months and it will most likely be $99 or less. Oh, and I bought the same warranty for my wife's White 3G+Wi-Fi as well.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Tom Diego said:


> Ok, I have the definitive answer, I went to the source, I called SquareTrade.


You rock Tom!  (Does that age me?)


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Jd78 and luv, sending this from my Blackberry so I can't quote. 

Were the K3s for which you bought the warrantees you mention above Wi-Fi only models?  Just trying to find out if there was a mistake in my pricing. I was charged $32.50 after the 35% coupon for 3yrs but it was for a 3G + Wi-Fi.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

DD said:


> Jd78 and luv, sending this from my Blackberry so I can't quote.
> 
> Were the K3s for which you bought the warrantees you mention above Wi-Fi only models? Just trying to find out if there was a mistake in my pricing. I was charged $32.50 after the 35% coupon for 3yrs but it was for a 3G + Wi-Fi.


Mine was WIFI only. It was $39.99 for 3 years and then after the 35% coupon was $25.99 +tax.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks, jd78. That clears it up a little. I'm still puzzled by luv's price. I guess they did raise the price of the warranty since she bought it on 8/3. Bummer, because I would have bought the 3 year for only a little more.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DD, yes. I got mine before they increased the price. I used a 30% off coupon to get the price I had.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> DD, yes. I got mine before they increased the price. I used a 30% off coupon to get the price I had.


OK. Thanks. I had called SquareTrade and asked them if they increased the price recently. The CS person said no. He even conferred with his supervisor and the answer was still, no there had not been a price increase. I'm not happy about them hiking up the price, then offering a 35% off coupon.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> You rock Tom!  (Does that age me?)


I don't know, I'm already old! At least that's what my driver's license says!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting to read this. Because the cost of new Kindles is so low, the warranties are so cheap! I think I paid $75 for mine...I'd have to look it up (I might be confusing it with a netbook warranty I got.) There was a lot of confusion back in 2008 on how to price the Kindle warranties...



DD said:


> I'm not happy about them hiking up the price, then offering a 35% off coupon.


Would you have preferred them to hike the price and not offer a coupon?  Just sayin...

Betsy


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Interesting to read this. Because the cost of new Kindles is so low, the warranties are so cheap! I think I paid $75 for mine...I'd have to look it up (I might be confusing it with a netbook warranty I got.) There was a lot of confusion back in 2008 on how to price the Kindle warranties...
> 
> Would you have preferred them to hike the price and not offer a coupon?  Just sayin...
> 
> Betsy


 Well, it just reminds me of when department stores telling you they're having a big sale but they hike up the price before they do the markdown. It's not like SquareTrade ran a special on the new K3 for a limited time as they did for the iPad. If I had missed out on that, it would be my fault. But this wasn't an announced special. It just started at a lower price and they raised it later. What I'm really not happy about is them lying to me about the price increase. It kind of gives the impression it was not quite on the up and up.

Originally, I just started investigating this because I thought there was a mistake. I thought maybe I had clicked the wrong warranty (like a DX) and it was my mistake. Just needed to have it straight in my head what happened. No I know.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I never bought a warranty on anything but I am really tempted to get one for the K3. 

I was just curious about something, what happens when you get it, in 4 months the kindle dies, acts up, you call amazon and they replace it. Does that warranty transfer to the replaced unit then? 
Or for the off chance the Kindle that arrives won't work, same question on that. 

So the quote is 37.99 for K33G 2 years with ADH. The ADH lists at $18.00. Thats before the coupon of course.

I assume I have a few days still? I purchased my K on August 1st and that is the date they use at ST right?
I just wonder if I should wait until it gets here to make sure everything works before buying a warranty. I don't understand why they use the order date on something that is a preorder which leaves me with no time at all to decide about the ADH once the item actually gets here. That just irritates me to no end. 

eta: well looking at the calender, my 30 days will be up right at or before I will actually receive it. So I won't be able to look at the K3 and then get the ADH at all as I would be out of time. Ugh


----------



## tnt (Aug 17, 2010)

Until today, I've never bought an extended warranty on anything, because they seemed like a bad deal... over the years, the cost of warranties on all the electronics I own would have far exceeded my actual losses.

But the 3 year ST deal with accidental damage coverage for my K3 was too good to pass up.  I'll probably never use it, but it doesn't matter.  For less than $1 a month, I'll have one less thing to worry about.  The "peace of mind" coverage is worth it to me.

Potentially better is that it can be transferred: if I decide to sell it in 18 months when the Kindle 4 comes out, it'll increase the resale value (or at least make buyers more likely to purchase from me than someone else).

This time, an extended warranty seems like a pretty good deal all around.


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

Tom Diego said:


> So here's the bottom line: I called SquareTrade and asked some specific questions. Here's the answers:
> 
> If you buy a SquareTrade warranty on a pre-order item, the warranty is in effect the day that you receive the item and ADH starts immediately. You can send them your a copy of your packing list and they will adjust the start of the warranty accordingly.


Just to clarify, if you purchase a warranty on a pre-ordered item, the ADH coverage is in effect from day 1 but still will not cover "willful damage, negligent use, theft or loss," correct?

Thanks!


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

joanie said:


> Just to clarify, if you purchase a warranty on a pre-ordered item, the ADH coverage is in effect from day 1 but still will not cover "willful damage, negligent use, theft or loss," correct?
> 
> Thanks!


Nope, everything covered from the day your Kindle arrives.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Tom Diego said:


> Nope, everything covered from the day your Kindle arrives.


Well, technically... the "willful damage, negligent use, theft or loss" isn't covered at all. The _accidental damage from handling_ is covered from the day the Kindle arrives.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

SquareTrade okay'd posting the coupon code to the boards:

It's *35SAVE*

They said that about 1/3 of the codes have been used.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Well, technically... the "willful damage, negligent use, theft or loss" isn't covered at all. The _accidental damage from handling_ is covered from the day the Kindle arrives.


Uh, yeah, what she said! Don't know how I missed that! I guess that if you throw your Kindle across the room (willful damage) that wouldn't be covered.


----------

